# Questions following Follow Up



## Gypsy Moon (Feb 20, 2010)

Hi,


We had a review session at our satelitte clinic the other week and discussed my responses to treatment during my previous two unsuccessful cycles.  The consultant said that he would recommend one more attempt and then we needed to think about whether we wanted to put ourselves through the stress/heartache of continual attempts.  He said my responses were what they would expect to see for me.  I know the success rate is low because I will be 40 in June.


During my first cycle they obtained four eggs, all four fertilised normally using ICSI and I had two above average embryos (Grade B+) transferred on day 3.  This attempt they got four eggs again, but only one egg fertilised normally using ICSI and that embryo was transferred on day 2.


However, I received a letter today from our main clinic and they want to increase my gonal-f dose to 375IU but mention that I need to understand that there is an increased chance of having no eggs or embryos available for transfer.  It makes me wonder why they would increase my dose if there is an increased chance of failure.  Surely it is better to keep it at 300IU?


Has anyone else had a similar situation?  Did things work out for you?


I trust them to do the best for me, but just cannot get my head around this one.


Gypsy


----------

